# yellow malawi cichlids and neon tetras?



## RiZ

Hi,
I just set up my 29-30g planted fish tank, I'm planning on having small community of fish in it.
I wanna have neon tetras, I dont know what I should have beside neon tetras. I saw yellow malawi cichlids at the fish store, they look great! not too big either. But the guy at the store said they are abit aggressive I'm not sure about it cause they were in a tank with little zebras and tiger barbs.
I want to know will malawi cichlids will get along with neon tetras? if so how many should I have?
*c/p*
Thank you!


----------



## susankat

The yellow cichlids are probably Yellow labs. NO do not mix them with tetras. Your tetras would be tore up in no time. Most cichlids are not a community fish, unless its a community of more cichlids.


----------



## RiZ

Can you recommended me some fish I can have with malawi cichlids?


----------



## jemjdragon

If you want other fish with those cichlids, you will have to get more cichlids.
Also, you said you set up a planted tank? Cichlids like to dig and will most likely pull up your plants.


----------



## mcook33

I have cichlids in three different tanks. There are so many kinds and the colors are endless.You will have to be careful, they are a bit agressive and some will nip at your plants,and also may dig them up.


----------

